# how to adjust let off?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It sounds like they over-rotated the cams in order to adjust the draw length. However, let-off adjustment is different on nearly every cam system. Does the Razor Edge have a draw stop on the cam? 

If they put a draw stop in the wrong hole or worse, left it off, the bow can lock up at full draw creating a very dangerous condition that you need a bow press to correct. 

My advise is to take it to a shop that deals in Diamond bows and get this corrected. 

Allen


----------

